# Mehrere Datenquellen (Word und Excel)



## Breuker (22. März 2006)

Hallo auch!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte in Microsoft Word 2003 einen Serienbrief erstellen. Die Datenquellen hole ich mir dabei aus einer Excel-Tabelle.
Nun habe ich in meiner Excel-Mappe die Informationen auf mehrere Tabellenblätter verteilt... Ist es nun möglich, dass ich in einem Serienbrief mehrere Datenquellen einfügen kann?

Breuker


----------

